# Ultimate IMaTs NY ticket giveaway!!! BE MY GUeST!!!



## mosha010 (Apr 1, 2014)

No it's not an Aprils fools.  Only take responsibility for the aquatic collection one. Which was way too easy.   So, I won the official Imats education giveaway, it's tickets to IMATS NYC. Both days.  Yes I'm going DUh lol.   But I get to take a guest with me!!!!  It doesn't have to be same guest both days, and whoever comes doesn't need to stick to my side all day lol. We can part ways since prob as soon as we go in there will be lines to make and brands/gurus (hehe I can't say that word without giggling what's wrong w me!)  to stalk.    We are also planning some sort of Specktra meet up but like I said whoever wins this is not responsible for anything but show up. Nevertheless I figure our Specktra bunch will be happily taking selfies w our arms full of swatches! Wohooo!  Just sayin   FAQ:  1. Why am I not taking any of my friends?: easy, i love my friends but none can tell a Riri woo from a Russian red. And they don't "get" a green lipstick...  2. I'm not selling it. I won it and I want to share it with my fellow specktrettes.  So please don't offer to buy it. I'm well aware the tickets are going for $150+ online... I even saw them for $400 on eBay (people on eBay are going to burn at the stake )  3. Please be an official full member specktrette (50+ count). Please be responsible of your own accommodations and travel (as much as id like, I have a tiny apartment and no you can't stay over at my couch lol.)   Now to the giveaway: from today until next Monday whoever is interested in entering needs to:  1. PM me their name and username.   On Monday at 8pm EST my fiancé Chuck will pick a name out of a bowl.  Yeah it was his idea lol   ***In the event that the winner can't go on any given day, he/she can opt for me to pick a second name from the same pool of participants and needs to notify me ASAP no later than Tuesday cause I have to give the name of the person out.  ***   Yay!! Imats !!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 1, 2014)

Btw yea the tickets are sold out everywhere


----------



## vamua703 (Apr 1, 2014)

I just wanted to say thats really nice of you. I wish i could go, but 1 haven't saved a dime, and i know based off my experience last year i'd want to spend a lot. 2, i have a vacation planned for the ending of the month. I hope you enjoy your time!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 1, 2014)

vamua703 said:


> I just wanted to say thats really nice of you. I wish i could go, but 1 haven't saved a dime, and i know based off my experience last year i'd want to spend a lot. 2, i have a vacation planned for the ending of the month. I hope you enjoy your time!


  Aw babes but you're right, better not to be tempted!  I have a solid plan on what to buy and no more no less than that. Lol.  And bringing cash only and leaving the cards at home lol


----------



## MarieMary (Apr 1, 2014)

That's very kind and generous of you!


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 1, 2014)

You know what? I'll come up from Philly if I win. My folks are still in Queens.


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 1, 2014)

Hope you guys have a good time! This is so awesome of you!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 1, 2014)

This is very generous of you!  Too bad this didn't come up before I dropped a load in the VIBR sale.  Not that I'm not still tempted...


----------



## BreeMakeupGeek (Apr 3, 2014)

Love this giveaway!! Hope you ladies enjoy!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 3, 2014)

These will be avail for purchase there..... Died*


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 3, 2014)

[@]mosha010[/@], you're so kind! :bouquet:  Also, those glosses are everything. Unfinished Business has me quivering with pleasure LOOOL :eyelove:


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> These will be avail for purchase there..... Died*


oh my i want them!


----------



## thefbomb (Apr 4, 2014)

What a great idea and so kind! I'm sure someone will be very happy!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 5, 2014)

The sign's made!!!  Let's see if we can get Wayne goss and Doe Deere to sign it ?


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 5, 2014)

Now if only I wasn't in the UK...


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Apr 6, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> The sing's made!!!  Let's see if we can get Wayne goss and Doe Deere to sign it ?


  The sign is so cute!!!! I'm sure someone will stop by with that!


----------



## anewyou (Apr 6, 2014)

That is incredibly generous of you, mosha010. You're a kind soul. I hope to meet you there! I'll be there all 3 days.   I'm going to take a page out of mosha010's book and do a random act of kindness today. You've inspired me. Thank you. *hugs*


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 7, 2014)

Omg those are gorgeous!! I so wish that I had money for this! Next year...


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 7, 2014)

Ladies and Gentlemen! Today is the last day to enter!!!!!!!!!! At 8pm est the names will be put in a bowl and picked a winner! If the winner can't make it for any of the days he/she can elect for me to pick another name from the pool for the other day!!  Good luck guys!!!!!!


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Apr 7, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> The sing's made!!!  Let's see if we can get Wayne goss and Doe Deere to sign it ?


lol love it!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 7, 2014)

Half hour left people!!!!!!! At 8pm my fiancé will pick the name out of the bowl !!!!! Last chance to enter!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 7, 2014)

And the winner is......              .....          [@]Ajigglin[/@]


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you everyone for participating!!!


----------



## AkeshialuvsMAC (Apr 7, 2014)

Congrats!! 





mosha010 said:


> And the winner is......              .....          [@]Ajigglin[/@]


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Apr 7, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> And the winner is......              .....          [@]Ajigglin[/@]


 Congrats!!


----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 7, 2014)

YAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Ajigglin (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you, [@]mosha010[/@]!


----------



## User38 (Apr 7, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Thank you, @mosha010!


 
  Woo hoooo.. and YAY!

  Congratulations Ajigglin


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 7, 2014)

Congratulations!  Have fun!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 8, 2014)

Congratulations! Have fun!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 8, 2014)

Congrats~! Have a good time you two (and anyone else who's going to IMATS)!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 9, 2014)

So the winner has notified me she can't make it to both days unfortunately..  So a runner up has been chosen!!! I have tried to contact her since yesterday!!!! You know who you are !!! If by 11am I don't have an answer I will have to pick a third runner up


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 9, 2014)

It's nice of you to do this Mosha!!! Hope you can track down the runner ups


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 9, 2014)

Congrats to the winner!

  And if there's a Specktra meet up, we want pics!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 9, 2014)

I Coulndt get a hold of the runner up. So a second runner was chosen!  So the winners are  Winner : [@]Ajigglin[/@] who elected to go on SUNDAY Runner up : [@]TXBeautyBaby[/@] who will accompany me SaTURDAY!!!!   Congrats ladies! We will PM to coordinate


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 9, 2014)

Congrats ladies!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


>


  I recently discovered Jaclyn Hill. I like all 3 ladies!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 12, 2014)

So who just skyped with Wayne goss


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> So who just skyped with Wayne goss


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 12, 2014)

She knew about Specktra!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 12, 2014)

. Look who misses us ![@]queenofblending[/@]


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 12, 2014)

Bobbi Weiner from Bloody Mary cosmetics taught me how to do some neat wounds


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 12, 2014)

[/IMG] With [@]TXBeautyBaby[/@] winner of Saturday tix. We had a blast and made some friends on the lines


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 12, 2014)

Selfie with doe Deere


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 12, 2014)

Battle of the brushes


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 12, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> So who just skyped with Wayne goss


O I'm soooooooo jelly girl u having a ball wanye goss is love


----------



## Naynadine (Apr 12, 2014)

Loving all the pics!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 12, 2014)

Amazing.  Learned a lot from the special fx people and Tomo I'm prob laying low at the seminars. Got my shopping done. Stuck to my list but did get a few extras. But Tomo I'm NOT shopping lol


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 12, 2014)

mosha010 said:


>


  I love Nicole and Jaclyn also    Mosha  where is your haul ?????


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mayanas said:


> I love Nicole and Jaclyn also    Mosha  where is your haul ?????


  I'll post tomorrow hunny. I'm SO tired.  Lol.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 12, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Bobbi Weiner from Bloody Mary cosmetics taught me how to do some neat wounds


  Very cool!  Love that stuff!


----------



## Mayanas (Apr 12, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I'll post tomorrow hunny. I'm SO tired.  Lol.


  ok . We have to wait


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 12, 2014)

I just might. I've been talking nonstop about imats since I got home. I think bf is about to slip me a sleeping pill so I shut up about it lol.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 12, 2014)

Mosha did you see this??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Way cool


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 12, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Mosha did you see this???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Holy cow!


----------



## Monica (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks @mosha010  for getting this awesome video from Audrey Kitching! I adoooooooore her!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2014)

Shut the front door!!! Is that MacDaddy??? Angel Merino???!!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Shut the front door!!! Is that MacDaddy??? Angel Merino???!!!!!


  NICE!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 13, 2014)

Lipstickdiva And Ajigglin


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 13, 2014)

David Martí And Montse ribe


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 13, 2014)

Just a half naked dude


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 13, 2014)

Loving all the pictures


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 13, 2014)

So dope. 

  What did you say to people to sign the sign? LOL


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 13, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> So dope.
> 
> What did you say to people to sign the sign? LOL


  Exactly that!!   Hi!!! I'm part of a makeup forum called Specktra and it would be cool if you signed the sign lol!!!!! And you'd be surprised that a LOT of these people knew about us


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 13, 2014)

End of the day sign: try to ignore chuck being a creep In the back


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 13, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> End of the day sign: try to ignore chuck being a creep In the back


So pretty! Im glad you all had fun!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 13, 2014)

Haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Bloody Mary's  Scan blood  Liquid latex  Red blood mascara Spray thick blood Black sponges  Concrete makeup  Got free blood   Makeup forever  -brush cleaner -mixing metal palette   Esquido  Lasherotte Lashmopolitan Got a free applicator tweezer looking thing   Sugarpill  Sparkle baby in kitten parade Electrocute in supercharged  Got free stickers    Wayne goss brushes  19 16 Got to Skype w the man   MBA cosmetics  Got 3 mini lippys in "Playland" looking colors.  A shadow placing brush (oddly similar to a haku I like hmmmm)  Yellow Gold gloss. (You get where I'm going w this)   Sigma  E40 tapered blending E71 highlight diffusing  These people gave me the most stuff: two mini brushes, a mini cleansing glove and like 5 little shadow set samples (score!)  Lime crime (most damage) All three clueless witch velvetine  Suede berry Citroise liner  Blue milk liner  Cosmopop Babette  Airborne unicorn  Geradium   Chic studio gave me a lipstick pen Beauty blender made me pose w a bucket of pink bbs and gave me a black bb.    Occ Black dahlia  Anita  Love craft  Meta   Inglot  422 for me and octoberviolet   Hakuhodo J142 J5522  Magnifying mirror   Makeup magazine store: Pans laberynth edition magazine


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 13, 2014)

Pretty much stuck to my list the first day... Within budget but the second day I stopped by occ and eaqido and went out of budget! I'm getting a pink slip from the  low buy crew.  .  Needless to say you won't see me near the new collections at least until may.      But it was gooood. I got a lot of goodies I had researched about and wanted and the only full price product were the velvetines and y'all know I waited for them all this time ! Anyway.  I'm beat. I had a good time w the girls.  It was an awesome experience. Learned a lot, could've learned more if I wouldn't have been doing lines for stuff. But it was still great


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome!!!


----------



## deadSAVVY (Apr 14, 2014)

I would've lost my mind there. That's an incredible haul Mosha!! I'm glad you all had fun!!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Pretty much stuck to my list the first day... Within budget but the second day I stopped by occ and eaqido and went out of budget! I'm getting a pink slip from the  low buy crew.  .  Needless to say you won't see me near the new collections at least until may.      But it was gooood. I got a lot of goodies I had researched about and wanted and the only full price product were the velvetines and y'all know I waited for them all this time ! Anyway.  I'm beat. I had a good time w the girls.  It was an awesome experience. Learned a lot, could've learned more if I wouldn't have been doing lines for stuff. But it was still great


  It sounds so cool.  I think I would have went insane buying stuff! I'm hoping to go next year.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 22, 2014)

Guys I didn't know where else to post this either: esqido lashes gave me a $10 off coupon that is shareable, see below:    Enjoy your special IMATS $10 discount code from ESQIDO. Expires April 30, 2014.   H9CM5D6B2END   Apply the code in the DISCOUNTS field at checkout page. Limited to one coupon per order.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 22, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Limited to one coupon per order.


  Of course I had to order!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 23, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Hahaha fiend! Which one did you get!???


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 23, 2014)

I got Little Black Lash and BFF.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 23, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I got Little Black Lash and BFF.


  I preordered BFF too! They're really pretty and soft.  I got that one and dolly. Cause I won their imats giveaway (I kno!!) anyway, at imats I got one of the larger more dramatic ones I think it's the lasmopolitan they looked wild !


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 23, 2014)

It's interesting that they're marked for pre-order but I just got a shipping confirmation.  Should have them by Saturday or Monday at the latest.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 23, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> It's interesting that they're marked for pre-order but I just got a shipping confirmation.  Should have them by Saturday or Monday at the latest.


   Me too!!!!! Hmm weird !


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 23, 2014)

They emailed my shipping information four times. Guess they wanted to make sure I knew my order is on it's way!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 23, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> They emailed my shipping information four times. Guess they wanted to make sure I knew my order is on it's way!


   Hahahah me too.  I got excited thinking I was getting extra crap haha


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 23, 2014)

So did I?  I studied to tracking numbers hoping they were different so that it meant I was getting a duplicate order.  

  I've been such a lash ho lately.  Just got two separate orders (about 15 sets between both orders) today.  For my next trip, it's going to be tough to decide which ones I'll bring with me.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> So did I?  I studied to tracking numbers hoping they were different so that it meant I was getting a duplicate order.
> 
> I've been such a lash ho lately.  Just got two separate orders (about 15 sets between both orders) today.  For my next trip, it's going to be tough to decide which ones I'll bring with me.


  Lash whore status : guilty as well.


----------



## lamajesty (Apr 24, 2014)

Woooow, that's really nice of you!  I wish I was in USA. IMATS, I'll see you soon.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 24, 2014)

Have any of you tried House of Lashes? Were they at IMATS?


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 24, 2014)

HoL wasn't at LA IMATS as far as I know. I just got my second order from them yesterday (9 pairs of the 15 I mentioned earlier). My favorites are Pixie Luxe, Noir Fairy and Iconic.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 24, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> HoL wasn't at LA IMATS as far as I know. I just got my second order from them yesterday (9 pairs of the 15 I mentioned earlier). My favorites are Pixie Luxe, Noir Fairy and Iconic.


  I'm in LOVE with the Noir Fairy lash!


----------

